

These Berkeley Students’ App Solved a Big Problem - adampludwig
http://techonomy.com/2014/07/berkeley-students-app-solved-big-problem/

======
beggerss
I'm interning at Yelp this summer on the same team as Yuxin Zhu, one of the
creators. He's super passionate about making students' lives better!

